# Please pray for me...



## MrsMaguire

Hi,


We've got another natural BFP, totally panicking as tomorrow/Tuesday is the furthest we've got. Got lots of positive signs so far, its all going really well, but so did the other times and then it just ended. 


Please can you pray for us, doesn't matter what religion you are, all the prayers will be really gratefully received. 


xxx


----------



## MummyBear10




----------



## Sue74




----------



## virgo1982

XXXX


----------



## crackinup

Please God let this be the one 
we are praying for you xxxx


----------



## Mo80

Thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Unique

*MrsMaguire* firstly I wanted to offer congratulations to you and your family on the blessing of your BFP  

I am praying for peace to wash and continue to fill you, as you continue on and just wanted to encourage you that no matter what, your baby is a true blessing and more importantly I pray that your pregnancy will be smooth and uneventful. 

I cannot imagine the pain and fear that comes with having experienced a loss prior, so my heart goes out to you as you try to enjoy your pregnancy only to have something tragic happen in the past, I pray this is a different pregnancy and bean stays firmly in place  

Enjoy each blessed day of your pregnancy and my prayer is it lasts to full-term  

Blessings,

~Vanessa
xxx


----------



## kellixxx

my prayers are with you now and for the next 9m
Huge congratulations to you. I hope every thing go's ok and you have a happy healthy 9m ahead

Kelli


----------



## angel star

Will keep you in my prayers that this little bean is a fighter and God will keep you all strong and healthy.


----------



## MrsMaguire

Thank you so much. 


I did another test this morning (Clearblue) it come up pregnant! 


Really hoping this is a good sign. 


Thank you again. 


xxx


----------



## b&amp;l

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and hope the next 9months pass well. Gentle hugs.

Lea n Ben x


----------



## crackinup

Hi MrsMcguire,
just checking in to see how things were going and am delighted to hear hpt is still showing bfp   
Still keeping you in my prayers and hoping that your little baby is here to stay this time  
love crackinupxxxx


----------



## baby maryam

I wish u easy pregnancy and hope this one stays with you... 

May God make it easy for you and keep the little one growing safely... take good care of urself.


----------

